# Do Dish Receivers output anamorphic sd



## chspringer (Jun 17, 2010)

I am planning on switching from Direct to Dish. On my Direct DVR I can output an HD recording to my DVD recorder via the S connector. The HD signal is converted to an SD "anamorphic" image to create a widescreen 16x9 DVD. A friend has a Dish 211K that seems to only output a "Letterboxed" 3x4 image. Does Dish have a receiver that can output the anamorphic signal I need? If so, what model? I do not need a duo receiver as I have only 1 tv. Thanks for any help.


----------



## samijubal (Jun 15, 2010)

As far as I know they are all 4x3, including the dual tuners. It's a bummer. I do a lot of DVD recording too and it's all 4x3.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

I know you said you don't need a dual tuner receiver however I know that the 622 and 722 in Single Mode will output to TV2 in Anamorphic (assuming you have it set to mirror TV1 to TV2 for Single Mode use). I like having the 622 and 722 for a single TV anyway as it allows you to do PIP and swap between the two tuners.

Edit - They may even output on the TV1 Analog connections in Anamorphic, I'll check when I get home and report.


----------



## chspringer (Jun 17, 2010)

JackDobiash said:


> I know you said you don't need a dual tuner receiver however I know that the 622 and 722 in Single Mode will output to TV2 in Anamorphic (assuming you have it set to mirror TV1 to TV2 for Single Mode use). I like having the 622 and 722 for a single TV anyway as it allows you to do PIP and swap between the two tuners.
> 
> Edit - They may even output on the TV1 Analog connections in Anamorphic, I'll check when I get home and report.


Thanks for the info. Sounds like the 722 might work. I'll look for your report. If I can get a receiver that will output the HD in SD anamorphic mode, I'll probably switch from Direct since they are not adding the HD channels I'm interested in. I assume that the HDMI and composite outputs are both active at the same time.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't know the technical terms, but I have the TV2 out from my 722K (previously a 622) connected to a Sony 19" HDTV & am able to watch channels in wide/full screen. On that small of a TV I don't notice much difference from the HD signal on my 60" Sony rear-projection LCD HDTV.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok, here's what I found out:

In Single-Mode (both tuners on one TV), all analog outputs are Anamorphic, also to answer your other queston, I do believe that HDMI and Component are on at the same time (I think all outputs are).

In Dual-Mode, all TV1 outputs are Anamorphic but TV2 is not, it crops the sides of the image to produce a 4x3 image. However, since you're intention is to record to DVD-R from the S-Video connection and only TV1 has that connection, it would be a moot point for you.


----------



## chspringer (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

BTW, something I just found out by another thread in this forum, it appears that the VIP-722K doesn't have an S-Video output on it, the original VIP-722 does but for some reason they took it off the K series.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't know if everyone is familiar with the Tech Portal, but here's where to find information on receivers and access large photos of them. For instance, here's comparison pictures showing no S-video port on the "k":

*ViP722DVR*









*ViP722kDVR*


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> I don't know if everyone is familiar with the Tech Portal, but here's where to find information on receivers and access large photos of them. For instance, here's comparison pictures showing no S-video port on the "k":
> ....


And of course we have the manual for the receiver(s) that we own.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> And of course we have the manual for the receiver(s) that we own.


Yes, and I have downloaded manuals for other receivers off the Dish site. So if someone wants to do a comparison between equipment there's plenty of info out there as well as here on this forum.

When the 722k came out, the first thing I did was look at the picture of the back and notice the missing S-video. At one time that would have been a problem for me. And, of course, the Tech Portal site still links from the 722k receiver page to an explanation of how to hook up an S-video cable.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

phrelin said:


> ... And, of course, the Tech Portal site still links from the 722k receiver page to an explanation of how to hook up an S-video cable.


The 722*k* Manual that came with the box is clear and correct - at least wrt to the topic at hand.


----------



## chspringer (Jun 17, 2010)

JackDobiash said:


> BTW, something I just found out by another thread in this forum, it appears that the VIP-722K doesn't have an S-Video output on it, the original VIP-722 does but for some reason they took it off the K series.


One last question. Since the 722K no longer has an S-Video output, can I assume that the composite out is still anamorphic on TV1? The K would be better for me with the duel ota module than the original 722. Don't know which one Dish will give me when I subscribe.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

While I can't definitively say that the 722K's TV1 Composite Output is Anamorphic I would assume it is, but perhaps someone with a 722K can chime in to verify.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there any difference in "Home Distribution" - RF TV2 out, and the composite, L, R TV2 out, while in Dual Mode? Do you get the sides of HD content cut off in either case (on an HD set)? I just switched from SD to HD TV on TV2. Sides are cut off (at center of logo) no matter how it's stretched, zoomed, or squeezed. I take it the sides get cut of before the signal is sent out of the 722? Good thing I don't watch TV in that room!


----------



## samijubal (Jun 15, 2010)

The composite will output widescreen but it's not anamorphic. Anamorphic is the process used to raise the resolution on retail DVDs, it's not the same as widescreen.

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/articles/anamorphic/index.html


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

So, a summary of outputs (16:9 TV1 and TV2), Widescreen HD on TV1:

Single Mode (same program on each TV):
TV2 Composite: Widescreen anamorphic on TV2
TV2 RF (Home distribution): WS anamorphic on TV2
"assuming you have it set to mirror TV1 to TV2" where is this setting?

Dual Mode:
TV2 Composite: Widescreen on TV2 ??? not sure
TV2 RF (Home distribution): WS on TV2 with 12.5% of each side cut off, no matter how it's zoomed or stretched.

I also like "Single Mode", but our TV2 only gets used when we have guests, and I prefer Dual Mode then. It appears guests will need to suffer with cropped sides. Makes no sense why Dish can't output anamorphic on TV2.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll look up the exact setting I was referring to on the 'mirror' thing when I get home. In regards to your list, in Dual Mode TV2 Composite is side-cut too just like the RF (Home Distribution) output.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't know what anamorphic means, but FWIW on my Dynex, with component and HDMI displaying 1280x720p, TV1 RF displays the same picture as 720x480i, filling the screen. The TV2 RF also outputs 720x480i. But in this case, it stretches it horizontally, chopping the sides. With Dish Format on "Letter Box", it shows the stretched image with black bars top and bottom. Or, if you prefer, the image is compressed vertically.

I can get to fill the screen with the correct aspect ratio by playing with the zoom settings on the TV. Maybe it's my TV, but it would seem that if anything the TV1 output comes across as compressed horizontally. I normally keep the TV zoom at "Wide". Other settings are Zoom, Cinema and Normal.


----------



## samijubal (Jun 15, 2010)

bnborg said:


> I don't know what anamorphic means


Anamorphic is used on widescreen retail DVDs to raise the picture resolution when the disc is viewed on a widescreen TV. It has nothing to do with the picture from a satellite.

http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/misc/anamorphic_dvd.htm


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

The setting I was referring to was "Shared View". What it does is mirror the contents of TV1 onto TV2 while in Single Mode. If it's turned off, TV2 doesn't display anything.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive put a bunch of HD shows on dvd before i sent my 722 in. Non K model

But my dvd recorder had svideo, that gave me widescreen on the dvd.

I would assume composite would do the same thing, just not as clear. Why dvd recorders dont have an optical sound input is just stupid, wish i could record DD, even my camcorder has that option but i cant get it on my dvds


----------

